# Rash on tummy :-(



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi there 

I have noticed that Willow has got a rash on her tummy. When I was at the vets yesterday with her getting her Parvo Jab I got the vet to have a look. He said it was just a bacterial infection like impetigo/acne/pyoderma. But he didn't give me anything for it. Apparently it's common in puppies under 12 months and clears itself 
It seems worse than yesterday but doesn't help that she licks herself there. 
Anyone else experienced this with their doggy?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sudacream might be a good idea to sooth it.


----------



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, I did think of that but wanted to see what others posted first lol As newbie here so all new to me xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Pop some on just before you go out for a walk that way it gets time to sink in before she tries to lick any off.


----------



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Did any of yours suffer with this?xx


----------

